# New to the forum



## PI TT ODRIE (May 27, 2009)

Hi all I have been deliberating for a while now on a new TT mainly because the car I have at the moment and for the last two /half years a A3 2.0 t s line (misano red) is such a fantastic car and did not want to regret selling it on, however early May test drove some TT'S and that my mind was made up ,went for the 2.0 tdi quattro s line (my first diesel) in monza silver ,leather/alcantara black silver , symphony 11,and bluetooth prep, the build week is 24 and really looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now all you need to do is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i mate..... ive only got a mk1 so cant really offer an opinion on the mk2.

you must be from aberdeen with a forum name like that!

if so then join the club, im from aberdeen so keep in touch


----------



## PI TT ODRIE (May 27, 2009)

Cheers for the reply and yes about seven miles north of Aberdeen ,I will also look at joining the club once my new wheels arrive!


KammyTT said:


> i mate..... ive only got a mk1 so cant really offer an opinion on the mk2.
> 
> you must be from aberdeen with a forum name like that!
> 
> if so then join the club, im from aberdeen so keep in touch


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate, and also the TDi scene 

Look forward to some pics when you pick her up


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

PI TT ODRIE said:


> Cheers for the reply and yes about seven miles north of Aberdeen ,I will also look at joining the club once my new wheels arrive!
> 
> 
> KammyTT said:
> ...


im live in portlethen at the moment, where you from?

hope you can come along to one of the aberdeen meets in the future


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Well come to the club friendly bunch we are barr Kammy of course hehe only joking... nice to see another fellow Deener in a MK2 when are you taking delivery? im also in the Deen, any questions on the MK2 just ask away 

Jenx


----------



## Scubu (May 10, 2009)

Hi there,

Also in Aberdeen, welcome to the forum that I joined a few weeks ago too.
I have not been on any meets yet but intend on soon.
Had my MK 2 for a short while (6 days before going offshore) can't wait to get home to drive it again.
Well maybe I mean to see what damage the fiancé has done!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers,

Scubu


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## PI TT ODRIE (May 27, 2009)

I am from Newmachar, please let me know the dates for the meets where and when and will do my best to come along.quote="KammyTT"]


PI TT ODRIE said:


> Cheers for the reply and yes about seven miles north of Aberdeen ,I will also look at joining the club once my new wheels arrive!
> 
> 
> KammyTT said:
> ...


im live in portlethen at the moment, where you from?

hope you can come along to one of the aberdeen meets in the future [/quote]


----------



## PI TT ODRIE (May 27, 2009)

Not sure yet when I will get delivery they are thinking third week of June . 


abz001 said:


> Well come to the club friendly bunch we are barr Kammy of course hehe only joking... nice to see another fellow Deener in a MK2 when are you taking delivery? im also in the Deen, any questions on the MK2 just ask away
> 
> Jenx


----------



## MarcL (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome and Stand Free.

I have a Monza silver arriving 1st September. Originally had ordered one for week 22 build which would have arrived roughly the same time as yours but put in a new order and changed my spec in order to get my drive widened.

Did you see the Monza they had in the showroom? I was originally looking at Ibis but when I saw the Monza I changed my mind


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

PI TT ODRIE said:


> I am from Newmachar, please let me know the dates for the meets where and when and will do my best to come along.quote="KammyTT"]
> 
> 
> PI TT ODRIE said:
> ...


my mum and dad live in newmacher..... the new houses at canmore gardens kingseat, im there all the time lol


----------



## PI TT ODRIE (May 27, 2009)

. ="MarcL"]Welcome and Stand Free.

I have a Monza silver arriving 1st September. Originally had ordered one for week 22 build which would have arrived roughly the same time as yours but put in a new order and changed my spec in order to get my drive widened.

Did you see the Monza they had in the showroom? I was originally looking at Ibis but when I saw the Monza I changed my mind [/quote]

Yes I did see the monza silver in the showroom along side a ice silver one on the 2nd May if that was the same time as you ,the monza silver looked awesome, had a test drive on sat 3rd made my decision called Monday to buy but it was sold so hence I ordered a new one on Friday slightly different spec, Ibis was also the colour i liked at first !!!!


----------



## PI TT ODRIE (May 27, 2009)

Will do saw your car pics looks ace . question for you did you put on the polished aluminium mirrors after you bought the car ? as I asked for them to but was told I could not have them fitted on the model I chose . 


Redscouse said:


> Welcome to the forum mate, and also the TDi scene
> 
> Look forward to some pics when you pick her up


----------



## H20TGP (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi there and welcome,

We have very similar tt's on order.

We have been told week 23 build and guesstimates of delivery towards the end of June maybe first week July.

Hope your estimates are more accurate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Keep us posted if you get any updates.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## PI TT ODRIE (May 27, 2009)

HI update on car delivery, arriving Aberdeen 1st july can collect either on 6th or 13th depending on if I wait for plate transfer , that was build week 24,you will hopefully have yours by now ! are you enjoying it!!  
quote="H20TGP"]Hi there and welcome,

We have very similar tt's on order.

We have been told week 23 build and guesstimates of delivery towards the end of June maybe first week July.

Hope your estimates are more accurate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Keep us posted if you get any updates.

Cheers

Tom[/quote]


----------

